# Pooch test



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

I bought a goat a couple weeks ago. The previous owner said she was 1-2 months pregnant. Can you tell that early if she's had been successfully bred?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Looks bred, back off a bit so we can see the whole area please?


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

Is this alright?


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

And here is another shot..


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

I bought the above goat and her sister. Both were supposed to be bred. But I'm thinking that only Sadie was bred since she has the stretched out pooch.


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh, and all of the above pics are of Sadie's pooch. I'll wait a while and see what happens with her sister.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Looks bred to me!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i think she is bred


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I think she is bred too... but you'll know for certain if she does not come into heat or delivers kids in 3-4 months


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks! That's what I thought. Now another question - do the pooches smooth out (not pucker up) the day they are bred or does it smooth out after a month or two? Because they were running with bucks, I'm just wondering if Sadie's sister is for sure not bred or may show signs later.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Pygmylover said:


> Thanks! That's what I thought. Now another question - do the pooches smooth out (not pucker up) the day they are bred or does it smooth out after a month or two? Because they were running with bucks, I'm just wondering if Sadie's sister is for sure not bred or may show signs later.


They swell and look preg for roughly a week after heat. You really need to wait until 1-2 months to do the "pooch test"


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks! Then her sister could still possibly be in the really early stages of pregnancy since I just got her a couple weeks ago. We have all girls so there's no chance of getting preggers here.


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

Update: the goat has not had any babies. She still could be preggers. She feels like she might have a very small bag but she isn't very big. She's a FF so it may just be that she's not going to bag up until right before she delivers. Or it might be that she wasn't as pregnant as the previous owner said (he told me at the end of October she was 1-2 months along and then said he wasn't sure at all how far along). She could be due as late as March since she was running with bucks the day I got her. I have only girls so march would be the latest due date.
Her sister did end up being preggers and has started bagging up. She is not big at all! So I'm guessing she has one baby. I have felt movement in her. No movement has yet been felt in the other goat. But like I said before, it may just be too early. Anyway, I just wanted to update. I'll update again as things progress. And if there is no pregnancy for Sadie, I'll post that too.


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

Update to my update! The goat is preggers. Her bag is as big as the other pregnant goat I have. But I can't feel babies moving. So hopefully everything will be okay. I'll continue to update as needed.


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

Okay today I went out and took a gross discharge pic. I've already posted it on my a different post but I'll put it here too for the newbies that may come along to see this post. The discharge is supposed to be normal and it's actually a yellowish brown, not dark like that. But when I went back out to check on her it was more clear and less of it.


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

There has been no more discharge and she has a little bit bigger udder on her. But she's not quite as filled out in the udder as her sister. Her sister had the pregnant looking pooch later than Sadie but now she's got more udder than Sadie. Goats are quite hard to figure out! I'd take a pic of Sadie's backside but she won't be still! LOL!


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

Okay, today I took a pic of my goat's backside. It's not the best photo because she won't let me close enough to get a good shot. But the black part is her udder. Her sister has a sort of balloon shaped udder, while this goat has an udder that's more flat on the bottom. Not sure why that is but I'm keeping a semi-diary of this so thought I'd include that tidbit.


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

Sadie's stomach is lower this week and her ligaments are hard to find. I found them but they were sunken and springy. Her udder is big. She had a little bit of dried discharge on her but it was very little. Her tail is pointing at a right angle like she's pointing to the right with it. Does any of this mean anything?


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

Today I took this pic....


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

Here's one with her tail going to the right...


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

She looks like she may go a few more days yet. Soon!! 


Animals make such personable friends, they pass no criticisms, offer their ears through happiness and sorrows, and yet possess such undying devotion, even whilst they know all our secrets.


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

Sadie has the tubular goop! Finally! I hope she will birth those babies while the vet is open just in case I need him!


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

Baby has umbilical hanging do I tie off with dental floss. Also I am not sure when she gave birth since I has to run an errand and was gone an hour and a half. Could there be more babies? She has a long string of blood hanging out.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

IMO most often when the placenta has passed that's usually a wrap!  they do leak a fair bit of goop afterwards. Congrats on the new arrival!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks Fezz! Here's a pic!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Awe so cute!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Woohoo, I'm happy to say I was wrong! Way to go momma(s!). Too cute! 


Animals make such personable friends, they pass no criticisms, offer their ears through happiness and sorrows, and yet possess such undying devotion, even whilst they know all our secrets.


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

mjs500doo said:


> Looks bred, back off a bit so we can see the whole area please?


I apologize - I had to chuckle a bit...then a bit more :lol: at least it was a high-quality shot! Impressive camera and what a trusting goat :cheers:

Congrats on a beautiful baby! :leap:


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

Jules, I got that shot from outside the pen and about three feet away while she was eating!


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

Okay, so Sasha's ligaments are lowering. I noticed with her sister that the ligaments don't really soften, they just get lower until they disappear (or that's how it feels to me). Anyway, Sasha's ligs are getting lower but they aren't gone yet so I'm guessing within 3 days IF she follows her sister's example. This is Sasha's backside today...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Not long! I have a doe due Tuesday that looks similar but the next couple days will show me as she needs to fill her udder more


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm less impatient with this kidding since I just had one a couple days ago. I check her often to make sure there's no goop. But other than that I'm a lot less stressed jow that I kind of know what to expect.


----------

